# ITE EQ Loadcenter



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Guys,

A friend of mine has a breaker that makes some weird noises when turned on. The noises stop when it's off. I haven't been there to hear it myself, but I directed them to just leave it off till I can get there (tomorrow). The breaker in question is a single-pole 20A breaker.

They have an older (early '70s) panel that says ITE EQ Loadcenter (she read it to me). Any search i do brings up Siemens panels. Are Siemens breakers compatible with this panel?

The breaker itself said (I think) OP1-B020.

Thanks.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

What does the breaker feed?
He could have an overload and a bad breaker that will not trip.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I think it's a refrigerator and a washing machine - maybe too much?

It's been that way for probably 10+ years. 

I have a fluke clamp meter - i can have them run both and check how much it's using.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

secutanudu said:


> I think it's a refrigerator and a washing machine - maybe too much?
> 
> It's been that way for probably 10+ years.
> 
> I have a fluke clamp meter - i can have them run both and check how much it's using.


Siemens is compatible. 

Per code a washing machine should be on its own circuit. Is this the kitchen refrigerator or just one that's in the laundry room plugged into the same outlet as the washer?


If the breaker is buzzing or making noise you could replace it. In any case checking the load draw is a good idea.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

So I can't find Siemens breakers locally. My supply house says that Eaton BR Breakers are compatible with Siemens. I bought one. 

Any ideas if that's Ok? Thanks.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

secutanudu said:


> So I can't find Siemens breakers locally. My supply house says that Eaton BR Breakers are compatible with Siemens. I bought one.
> 
> Any ideas if that's Ok? Thanks.


 
Did they have a reference card from the manufacturer stating they were interchangeable? 


They might be but you would need to double check.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey guys - so another supplier did have a Siemens breaker, which i bought and installed.

When i got the old breaker off, i noticed that there was corrosion on the tab on the bus bar that the breaker snaps onto. The contacts on the breaker itself were also corroded.

I scraped off a little of the rust and installed the new breaker.

It went on fine, everything works, but I am concerned about long-term. Should it be left this way? Can the bus bar in an old panel be replaced, or does this require a panel replacement?

Thanks.


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

Is the panel full? Move the breaker to another spot maybe. Shut the main off and inspect the other portions of the buss as well.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Good call, clw. The panel was full of breakers, but one of them wasn't connected to anything. I removed it, and another breaker, both of those connected to an area of the buss that looked completely fine. So the bad spot is now empty, and the problem breaker was replaced with a new one, and moved to a good spot.

Only issue is that the one spot is now uncovered. I covered it with electrical tape, for now. I'll try to find a plastic filler strip to cover the hole.

Thanks for all the advice, guys.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

How bad is the damage? Sounds like the old breaker was making poor contact from corrosion which might explain the noise.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Usually , if the bus bar is burned , if replacement is requires , you end up swapping the whole loadcenter . If the loadcenter is old , I have rarely , if ever , been able to find replacements . If it is new enough , I have purchased a new loadcenter and changed out the " guts " .

I have walked up to a loadcenter that was making noises like it had become a home for insects . Sometimes that is the case . Sometimes it was sizzling / burning up .

You moved the circuit to a good spot on the buss with a new Circuit Breaker . You did good . Now put a plastic blank / filler plate in the empty spot and you are good .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Jrannis (Nov 12, 2014)

secutanudu said:


> Good call, clw. The panel was full of breakers, but one of them wasn't connected to anything. I removed it, and another breaker, both of those connected to an area of the buss that looked completely fine. So the bad spot is now empty, and the problem breaker was replaced with a new one, and moved to a good spot.
> 
> Only issue is that the one spot is now uncovered. I covered it with electrical tape, for now. I'll try to find a plastic filler strip to cover the hole.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice, guys.


Pro tip. Put the old breaker back in the empty space:thumbsup:


----------

